# rabbit waste / worm farm



## primelife (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks to a tip on this forum I found a good hutch system to start meat production. I have the option of just putting a tub or 5 gallon bucket under cage's to catch waste then dispose of via the weekly trash or garden. After a bit more research it seems this same method combined with some red worms and basic organic matter creates a worm farm(vermiculture)! This is appealing to me b/c I have a Murray Hallam aquaponic garden, this is a closed system that farms fish and vegetables where the fish poop water is cycled to the vegetables and worms are FREE fish food.... I do however live in tight urban dwellings and want to make sure the worms dont increase smell and fly's vs just dumping the waste weekly. I am also curious to know how much work the vermiculture is and if worms grow fast enough to feed fish? Any advice from those with more knowledge and experience is greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## ruthless (Aug 15, 2012)

do an internet search on "raising worms and rabbits"...........lots of info.    The worms actually cut way down on the flies and odors, one of the reasons for doing it.      only read lots about it have not done it my self


----------



## yankeehill (Aug 17, 2012)

I've never raised worms in rabbit poop (will do this next year), but as a child we kept a worm bed, and never did it stink.  (And what fun to rummage through the dirt to see who would find the biggest worm!)


----------

